# Is this normal



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I got to use my new 721 QZR yesterday for the second time and I'm still impressed with it. I like how easy it is to maneuver as far as being able to pull it back and blow all the snow downwind.

How ever I had to shut it off half way thru for about 5 minutes. When I went to start it I turned on the key and pulled it but it didn't start, tried a couple more times and nothing so I tried priming it three times and nothing, the only way it would start is if I pulled the choke out. After I was done I let it sit while I cleaned it off and tried to start it again, same thing, had to pull the choke out to the first notch. Is this normal? I don't remember having to do this with the MTD but that had a run speed lever.

If it is no big deal but if not it's still under warranty and will take it back.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The new machines run very lean. On very cold days I may have to dial in just a little choke to get the machine re-started when it's been sitting for just a few minutes. If she fires right up, and runs well, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yes, that is normal.
You only need the choke fully "on" when starting a cold engine.
On a warm engine, you need to start it with the choke "off", the choke in the same position it is in for normal running.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

With the 10 & 20 below temps we've been having this weekend it doesn't take that long for that little aluminum single cylinder to get cold again. Just a few minutes and that heat is gone.
When in doubt always try to start it without priming and no choke and then go from there. Like you said, first you tried to only prime it and then you added the choke. So much easier to add gas rather than fix it once it's flooded !!


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes it was only 4 degrees out that day so it probably did cool off pretty quick and it only took pulling the choke out to the first click and then pushed it in right away and it ran just fine.

So far it's started on the first pull after sitting every time.

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When it might be warm, try using the choke first and prime only if it doesn't fire with the choke alone. The choke only pulls in gas as you're pulling it over where the prime is much easier to add too much fuel and flood it.
Glad to hear it's been starting right away for you..


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When it might be warm, try using the choke first and prime only if it doesn't fire with the choke alone. The choke only pulls in gas as you're pulling it over where the prime is much easier to add too much fuel and flood it.
> Glad to hear it's been starting right away for you..


That does make sense. I will try that next time.


----------

